# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Acidi folik, çfarë duhet të dimë për të

## Xhuxhumaku

*Acidi folik, çfarë duhet të dimë për të*

10/10/2010


Eshtë shumë i rëndësishëm në shtatzëni, mbron zemrën, ul tensionin e lartë të gjakut, përmirëson funksionet kardiake dhe performancat fizike

Acidi folik, i njohur ndryshe si vitamina B9, është zbuluar në vitin 1939. Nuk prodhohet nga organizmi, ndaj duhet të merret përmes ushqimeve. Nevojat e përditshme, në gjendje normale, janë rreth 0.2 mg. Në dhjetëvjeçarët e fundit, është cilësuar si thelbësor në parandalimin e keqformimeve te të porsalindurit, sidomos ato që lidhen me tubin nervor e që nisin në fazën e parë të zhvillimit të embrionit. Gjatë shtatzënisë, nevoja për acid folik dyfishohet, sepse fetusi përdor rezervat e nënës. Por studimet e shumta kanë treguar se ai nuk është i domosdoshëm vetëm në shtatzëni. Ndikon në uljen e tensionit të lartë të gjakut, në parandalimin e zhvillimit të kancerit në prostatë, në punën e zemrës dhe performancave fizike.

*Studimi*

Gratë, sidomos ato që merren me sport dhe stërviten çdo ditë, mund të përballen me ndonjë situatë amenorreje, d.m.th. bllokimin e ciklit menstrual, që gjithmonë shoqërohet me rrezikun e zhvillimit të sëmundjeve kardiake. Por ky problem mund të evitohet përmes suplementeve të acidit folik, sipas një studimi të publikuar në Clinical journal of sport medicine. Kështu, kërkuesit e Medical College of Wisconsin a Milwaukee në SHBA kanë zbuluar se acidi folik mund të përmirësojë fluksin e gjakut nëpër arterie, duke rritur kështu fluksin e gjakut në zemër. Doktoresha Anne Hoch dhe kolegët e saj kanë përfshirë në studim rreth 20 vajza me moshë nga 18 deri në 35 vjeçe, që merreshin vazhdimisht me vrapim e që kishin përshkruar mesatarisht 32 km në javë gjatë vitit të kaluar. Numri më i madh i grave që morën pjesë në studim vuanin nga amenorreja. Ato që bënin pjesë te grupi i kontrollit, që nuk merreshin me atletikë, kishin menstruacione normale. Nga analizat doli se vajzat që ishin prekur nga amenorreja kishin një ngushtim të enëve të gjakut, njëlloj si gratë në menopauzë. Për të vlerësuar efektet e acidit folik te të gjitha gratë pjesëmarrëse, si tek atletet dhe tek ato të grupit të kontrollit, iu dhanë nga një dozë të përditshme acidi folik në masën 10 mg për një periudhë prej 4 javësh. Në përfundim të periudhës së marrjes së acidit folik, rezultatet treguan se pas kësaj kishte pasur një normalizim të funksionit vaskular te gratë e prekura nga amenorreja. Përkundrazi, te gratë e grupit të kontrollit nuk ndodhën ndryshime të denja për tu marrë në konsideratë. Shenja e parë e një sëmundjeje zemre mund të matet me një ngushtim të arteries që pengon thithjen e oksigjenit dhe furnizimin normal me gjak, tregon doktoresha Hoch. Edhe pse hapi tjetër do të jetë ai i vlerësimit të dozës së duhur të acidit folik për të marrë maksimumin në trajtimin e amenorreas, suplementet e kësaj substance treguan se mund të përmirësohet si shëndeti i zemrës ashtu edhe performanca atletike.

Hipertensioni  Sipas studimeve mjekësore që janë bërë në SHBA gjatë vitit   2004, acidi folik ndikon pozitivisht në parandalimin e tensionit të lartë. Rëndësia e tij është e shumëfishtë. Shkaku qëndron tek aftësitë e mëdha të këtij acidi, të parandalojë hipertensionin arterial, i cili manifestohet me çrregullime të mëdha në sistemin kardiovaskular. Është konstatuar se sasia e mjaftueshme ditore është rreth 400 µg (mikrogram). Përdorimi racional i këtij acidi ndihmon në stabilizimin e tensionit të gjakut.

*Në shtatzëni*

Acidi folik përdoret nga trupi për krijimin e gjakut shtesë, për të cilin ka nevojë organizmi gjatë shtatzënisë. Të gjitha gratë duhet të konsumojnë 0.4 mg acid folik në ditë. Ju duhet të filloni të merrni acid folik para se të ngeleni shtatzënë. Defektet e tubit nervor zakonisht zhvillohen shumë herët në shtatzëni, shpesh përpara se gratë ta kuptojnë që janë shtatzënë. Nëse jeni shtatzënë dhe nuk keni marrë acid folik, ju mund të filloni menjëherë për të parandaluar çdo defekt nervor që mund të zhvillohet në tre muajt e parë të shtatzënisë. Mungesa e acidit folik rrit mundësinë e një defekti të tubit nervor, që shoqërohet me defekte në zhvillimin e palcës kurrizore. Defektet më të zakonshme janë anencephaly, të cilat ndodhin brenda javëve të para të zhvillimit. Spina bifida është rezultat i lidhjes jo të mirë të shtyllës kurrizore të bebit, ndërsa anencephaly është çrregullim zhvillimor, që çon në vdekjen e foshnjës, pasi shumica e turit të tij mungon.

*Ushqimet ku gjendet*

Një dietë e pasur me acid folik duhet të përmbajë domosdoshmërish prime me gjethe jeshile, si spinaqi, brokoli, asparagët dhe lakra. Po ashtu, portokajtë, drithërat, agrumet dhe fruta si limoni, kivi, apo luleshtrydhet. Por duhet pasur kujdes, sepse është vërtetuar se gjatë gatimit shkatërrohet pjesa më e madhe e acidit folik që gjendet tek ushqimet.

shqip

----------


## amerika1

kete ilac ta jep doktori opo e pi vete,,,,kur je shtatzane muajt e pare nuk rezikon me kete ilac,,eshte i domosdoshem per te gjitha femrat

----------


## amerika1

per sa kohe duhet ta pish kete ilac tre mujarin e pare,,,ju lutem me ktheni pergjigje

----------


## Ksanthi

Personalisht pi B -Complex qe permban B1, B2,B3,B5,B6, B12 acid folik dhe biotin.
eshte i mire dhe per sistemin nervor .

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

amerika1,

drejtohu mjekut gjinekolog, mi xhan,....

ketu forum eshte, mjeket e forumit nuk jane te detyruar te kthejne pergjigje menjihere....

----------


## broken_smile

> per sa kohe duhet ta pish kete ilac tre mujarin e pare,,,ju lutem me ktheni pergjigje


amerika1, acidi folik eshte vitamina B9, pra nuk eshte e demshme si ilacet e tjere nese nuk ekzagjerohet me dozen, madje e kunderta sepse eshte nje suport i rendesishem per organizmin dhe zhvillimin e fetusit gjate shtatzanise.

Ja ku eshte shpjegimi se per cfare sherben dhe si merret 




> Acidi folik përdoret nga trupi për krijimin e gjakut shtesë, për të cilin ka nevojë organizmi gjatë shtatzënisë. Të gjitha gratë duhet të konsumojnë 0.4 mg acid folik në ditë. Ju duhet të filloni të merrni acid folik para se të ngeleni shtatzënë. Defektet e tubit nervor zakonisht zhvillohen shumë herët në shtatzëni, shpesh përpara se gratë ta kuptojnë që janë shtatzënë. Nëse jeni shtatzënë dhe nuk keni marrë acid folik, ju mund të filloni menjëherë për të parandaluar çdo defekt nervor që mund të zhvillohet në tre muajt e parë të shtatzënisë. Mungesa e acidit folik rrit mundësinë e një defekti të tubit nervor, që shoqërohet me defekte në zhvillimin e palcës kurrizore. Defektet më të zakonshme janë anencephaly, të cilat ndodhin brenda javëve të para të zhvillimit. Spina bifida është rezultat i lidhjes jo të mirë të shtyllës kurrizore të bebit, ndërsa anencephaly është çrregullim zhvillimor, që çon në vdekjen e foshnjës, pasi shumica e turit të tij mungon.

----------


## s0ni

> per sa kohe duhet ta pish kete ilac tre mujarin e pare,,,ju lutem me ktheni pergjigje


Duhet ta pish perpara se te ngelesh shtatezene. 
Prandaj rekomandimi eshte qe cdo femer qe eshte aktive seksualisht te marre folik acid.

----------


## Endless

> per sa kohe duhet ta pish kete ilac tre mujarin e pare,,,ju lutem me ktheni pergjigje


s'eshte se e pi. acidi folik merret ne forma te tjera. suposta te kujton gje? nese jo, flasim dhe per te po deshe. vetem se duhet ti lexosh e na nje cik ato qe te shkruhen, se edhe vetem duke pyetur s'eshte se merr vesh ndonje gje.

----------


## vasi

amerika dhe une nuk di a pihet acidi folik,,,po e di qe ka ne farmaci pa recete,,,duhet ta filloje amerika qe eshte ne mujorin e pare,,,,

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

> kete ilac ta jep doktori opo e pi vete,,,,kur je shtatzane muajt e pare nuk rezikon me kete ilac,,eshte i domosdoshem per  gjitha femrat


Ne vitaminat prenatal (qe rekomandohen gjate shtatezanise) ka nje perberje te duhur te acidit folic. Eshte e rekomanduar qe keto vitamina te fillohen kur ti dhe partneri juaj jeni duke provuar per te ngelur shtatezane. Megjithese thone qe vetem 3 muajt e pare eshte e domosdoshme pasi atehere eshte zhvillimi me i rendesishem i shtylles kurrizore, acidi folik eshte i mire te perdoret gjate gjithe shtatezanise pasi i ben mire edhe trupit te nenes.

----------

